# [gelöst] Ati-Treiber (fglrx) für Mobility Radeon HD3650

## malisha

Hey,

wollte auf meinem PC Gentoo installieren, hat auch alles super geklappt, bis es an die Grafikkarte und deren Treiber ging. Besitze, wie schon im Titel erwähnt, eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD3650 von MSI. 

Zuerst hab ich es mit dem radeon-Treiber versucht, direct rendering hat darunter funktioniert, nur glxgears zeigte mir um die 400FPS an, wobei die CPU nicht anders belastet wurde.

Also bin ich auf den radeonhd-Treiber probiert, hatte darunter auch direct rendering und hab mich schon auf ein besseres Ergebnis gefreut, aber glxgears zeigte ca. 420FPS an.

Nun hab ich gehört, dass glxgears nicht das aussagekräftigste Mittel ist und hab einfach mal ein Spiel (supertuxkart) gestartet, spielen konnte ich es aber nicht.

Blieb nur noch der proprietäre Treiber. Erstmal wollte ich ati-drivers emergen, die Version 9.6 ließ sich schon mal nach dem Entmasken nicht emergen, aber die Version 9.7. 

Habe 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

 in meine make.conf eingefügt, zur Sicherheit nochmal einmal emerge --newuse world gemacht und zum Testen einfach mal rebootet.

Fluxbox (mein WM) ist normal gestartet, dann wollte ich erstmal in Opera nach dem Gentoo Wiki gucken, da fiel mir auf, dass das Scrollen doch sehr laggt. hab dann 

```
fglrxinfo
```

 ausgeführt, dann kam eine Fehlermeldung, die ich leider jetzt nicht mehr reproduzieren kann, ist aber eine ähnlich wie in diesem Thread: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/radeon-mobility-3450/

Auch 

```
modprobe fglrx
```

 schlug fehl, mit einem "Operation not permitted". Deshalb hab ich meinen Kernel neu kompiliert, ohne Direct rendering manager (wegen http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx) und agp support, dafür aber mit pci-express, habe ja eine pci-e Grafikkarte. Am Ende des Kompilierens kam dann eine Warnung, dass fglrx.ko einige agp-Module brauche. Das hat mich schon irritiert, hab dann aber in gutem Vertrauen Kernel kopiert und rebootet. 

Nun startet der Xserver nicht mehr und das ganze endet mit einem 

```
(EE) fglrx(0) PreInit failed
```

Hab dann den Kernel nochmal neu kompiliert (diesmal mit agp). Zwar kamen die Warnings diesmal nicht mehr, aber nach erneutem Kopieren & Rebooten startet der X-Server immernoch nicht, selber Fehler.

Kann mir vielleicht wer helfen? 

Lg, malisha

P.S.: Es geht mir bei den Treibern sehr stark um die Perfomance und nicht darum, dass die Treiber open source sind, da man mit ~400FPS einfach sehr wenig machen kann...Last edited by malisha on Sun Aug 23, 2009 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## malisha

So, hab nun den Xserver wieder zum laufen bekommen, kann also genaure Angaben machen   :Smile: 

```
modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

```
dmesg

[   76.839800] [fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[   76.839804] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed

```

So, der Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das radeon oder drm-Modul geladen ist, das ist aber nicht der Fall, denn lsmod zeigt sie mir nicht an.

```
 fglrxinfo

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  136 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  12

  Current serial number in output stream:  12

```

Meine xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

#       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

#       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "AutoAddDevices" "true"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#       Driver      "kbd"

#       Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

#       Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

#       Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Mouse0"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      320   240     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "MED"

        ModelName    "MD1772LA"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 72.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 120.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3600 Series"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "UseInternalAGPgart" "no"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option  "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option  "BusType" "PCIE"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

 SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group   "video"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AllowEmptyInput"       "false"

EndSection

```

UseInternalAGPgart auf yes zu setzen bringt keinen Unterschied und die PCI-id hab ich auch schon ueberprueft.

Und zum Schluss noch die wichtigen Zeilen aus der Xorg.0.log:

```

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

Lg, malisha

----------

## Klaus Meier

fglrx geht nur bis Kernel 2.28. Denke mal, da wird auch nichts mehr kommen. Die vorletzte Version ging auch bis 2.28 und dann kam vor einiger Zeit eine, die auch nur bis 2.28 geht. Verabschiede dich von fglrx. Wird wohl nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, AMD bezahlt Leute bei Novell, die radenhd entwickeln. Wirst wohl radeon oder radeonhd nutzen müssen.

Und brauchst du unter Gentoo hohe 3D-Leistung?

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> fglrx geht nur bis Kernel 2.28. Denke mal, da wird auch nichts mehr kommen. Die vorletzte Version ging auch bis 2.28 und dann kam vor einiger Zeit eine, die auch nur bis 2.28 geht. Verabschiede dich von fglrx. Wird wohl nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, AMD bezahlt Leute bei Novell, die radenhd entwickeln. Wirst wohl radeon oder radeonhd nutzen müssen.
> 
> Und brauchst du unter Gentoo hohe 3D-Leistung?

 

was erzählst du für lügen, der fglrx wird weiterentwickelt und es ist eine neue version raus gekommen, welche die kernel versionen 2.6.29 und 2.6.30 untersützt. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQ2Mw

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   fglrx geht nur bis Kernel 2.28. Denke mal, da wird auch nichts mehr kommen. Die vorletzte Version ging auch bis 2.28 und dann kam vor einiger Zeit eine, die auch nur bis 2.28 geht. Verabschiede dich von fglrx. Wird wohl nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, AMD bezahlt Leute bei Novell, die radenhd entwickeln. Wirst wohl radeon oder radeonhd nutzen müssen.
> 
> Und brauchst du unter Gentoo hohe 3D-Leistung? 
> 
> was erzählst du für lügen, der fglrx wird weiterentwickelt und es ist eine neue version raus gekommen, welche die kernel versionen 2.6.29 und 2.6.30 untersützt. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQ2Mw

 

Ok, finde es nicht so prall, dass du das als Lüge bezeichnest, weil ich einen Treiber nicht kenne, der erst ein paar Stunden alt ist. Auf alle Fälle nutzt der Threadstarter den Kernel 2.6.30, für den es auchjetzt noch keinen fglrx Treiber gibt. Und diesen Monat soll der 2.6.31 kommen. Deswegen der Hinweis, eventuell auf einen freien Treiber auszuwichen, wenn man die fps nicht unbedingt braucht.

Ok, dann korrigiere ich mich mal. Der fglrx wird sporadisch weiterentwickelt. Und ist damit für mich unbrauchbar. Weihnachten kommt dann Unterstützung für 2.6.30 und Ostern dann für den 2.6.31. Es sei denn, du bist sicher, nie wieder andere ATI-Hardware oder einen anderen Kernel nutzen zu wollen als den, mit dem es gerade läuft.

----------

## malisha

Okay, hatte das ganze so verstanden, dass der neue fglrx Support für den 29er und den 30er Kernel bringt. 

Hab mir den Treiber von der AMD-Seite geladen, ausgeführt und Treiber installiert. Dann ein Reboot, aber das Modul fglrx wurde nicht geladen und ansonsten hat sich nichts geändert.

Danach hab ich 

```
aticonfig --initial
```

 ausgeführt, rebootet, und jetzt startet der Xserver mal wieder nicht.

Was die 3D-Leistung anbelangt, will natürlich nicht WOW oder ähnliches spielen, aber ein paar Spiele ab und zu müssen schon sein.

Möchte aber auch nicht sechs Monate auf einem Kernel bleiben, nur damit ATI/AMD mal seine Treiber für Linux hat...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Warum machst du dass denn manuell? Geht doch automatisch, wenn du emerge xorg-x11 machst. Dann bekommst du doch die unterstützten Treiber angezeigt und dann trägst du den gewünschten in die make.conf ein. Schau dir dazu vielleicht auch die Dokus mal an.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   fglrx geht nur bis Kernel 2.28. Denke mal, da wird auch nichts mehr kommen. Die vorletzte Version ging auch bis 2.28 und dann kam vor einiger Zeit eine, die auch nur bis 2.28 geht. Verabschiede dich von fglrx. Wird wohl nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, AMD bezahlt Leute bei Novell, die radenhd entwickeln. Wirst wohl radeon oder radeonhd nutzen müssen.
> 
> Und brauchst du unter Gentoo hohe 3D-Leistung? 
> 
> was erzählst du für lügen, der fglrx wird weiterentwickelt und es ist eine neue version raus gekommen, welche die kernel versionen 2.6.29 und 2.6.30 untersützt. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQ2Mw 
> ...

 

Öhm du hast anscheinend meinen Post oder die verlinkten news nicht richtig gelesen, die version 9.8 vom fglrx unterstützt auch den 2.6.30er kernel.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   fglrx geht nur bis Kernel 2.28. Denke mal, da wird auch nichts mehr kommen. Die vorletzte Version ging auch bis 2.28 und dann kam vor einiger Zeit eine, die auch nur bis 2.28 geht. Verabschiede dich von fglrx. Wird wohl nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, AMD bezahlt Leute bei Novell, die radenhd entwickeln. Wirst wohl radeon oder radeonhd nutzen müssen.
> 
> Und brauchst du unter Gentoo hohe 3D-Leistung? 
> 
> was erzählst du für lügen, der fglrx wird weiterentwickelt und es ist eine neue version raus gekommen, welche die kernel versionen 2.6.29 und 2.6.30 untersützt. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzQ2Mw 
> ...

 

Ok, ist etwas ungünstig formuliert. Erst wird gesagt es würde Unterstützung für 2.6.29 geben. Und dann kommt 5 Sätze später der Satz, dass es nun auch für 2.6.30 geht. Das hab ich da übersehen. Hätte man vielleicht besser zusammenfassen sollen. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung, dass es mir nicht reicht, wenn der Treiber alle 6 Monate für 2 Wochen mit dem aktuellen Kernel funktionert.

----------

## malisha

Ja, also mir ist jetzt erstmal wichtig, dass ich fglrx unter dem 30er Kernel zum Laufen bekomme und, sobald es Verbesserungen in Richtung radeonhd gibt, steig ich natürlich um  :Smile: 

Wollte die 9.8er Version installieren, dass muss ich manuell machen, weil die Treiber (noch) nicht in Portage vorhanden sind. Naja, das ganze ändert natürlich nichts an meinem Problem.

Hat vielleicht noch wer eine Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

 *malisha wrote:*   

> Ja, also mir ist jetzt erstmal wichtig, dass ich fglrx unter dem 30er Kernel zum Laufen bekomme und, sobald es Verbesserungen in Richtung radeonhd gibt, steig ich natürlich um 
> 
> Wollte die 9.8er Version installieren, dass muss ich manuell machen, weil die Treiber (noch) nicht in Portage vorhanden sind. Naja, das ganze ändert natürlich nichts an meinem Problem.
> 
> Hat vielleicht noch wer eine Idee?

 Versuche zunächst den manuell installierten Treiber wieder restlos zu entfernen!

Die 9.8er Version ist doch schon im Portage Tree verfügbar.. 

```
# eix -e ati-drivers

* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:

        (0)     [M]8.552-r2 [M]8.552-r2[1] [M](~)8.593 [M](~)8.593[1] {M}(~)8.624[1]

        (1)     (~)9.6[1] (~)9.7[1] (~)9.8
```

----------

## malisha

Danke Josef.95

Man sollte vllt erstmal ein emerge --sync machen, bevor man updatet  :Embarassed:  . Am Laptop hab ich das als Cron-Job, da vergisst man ganz schnell, dass man sowas überhaupt braucht.

Hab den manuell installierten Treiber restlos entfernt und auf die Version 9.8 in Portage geupdatet. Dann ein reboot, wollte das ganze erstmal ohne aticonfig probieren. Das Modul wurde nicht geladen und auch sonst war noch alles, wie es vor den Update war. Danach hab ich aticonfig ausgeführt, rebootet, doch der Xserver startet nicht. Alles ist also genauso wie vor dem Update

----------

## Josef.95

Das Treiber Modul lässt sich nicht laden?

gibt es eine Fehlermeldung im "Kernel-Log "dmesg"

oder auch beim Versuch das Modul zu laden?

```
# rmmod fglrx

# modprobe -v fglrx
```

----------

## malisha

```
rmmod fglrx

ERROR: Module fglrx does not exist in /proc/modules

```

```
modprobe -v fglrx

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko 

WARNING: Error inserting agpgart (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko): Invalid module format

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko 

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

```
dmesg

[  128.185670] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1896 MBytes.

[  128.185741] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 9598 count: 1

[  128.185914] [fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xd000, size: 0x100

[  128.185921] pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  128.186058] [fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[  128.186062] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed

```

Sieht wohl nicht so gut aus...

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

```

WARNING: Error inserting agpgart (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko): Invalid module format 

```

Was steht denn zu dem Problem im Log? Das sieht fast so aus, als wenn du da verschiedene Compiler benutzt hast.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Hi,

in dmesg laesst sich was finden:

```
dmesg | grep agp

[    0.339284] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    2.873014] agpgart: exports duplicate symbol agp_try_unsupported_boot (owned by kernel)

[    4.018693] agpgart: exports duplicate symbol agp_try_unsupported_boot (owned by kernel)

[   32.500464] agpgart: exports duplicate symbol agp_try_unsupported_boot (owned by kernel)

```

Danke schonmal fuer deine Hilfe   :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

Kann es sein, dass du in deinem Kernel noch DRM Module, wie das radeon Modul, hast?

siehe hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-639053.html

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Also, ich hab jetzt nochmal einen neuen Kernel gemacht, ohne agpgart und ohne drm, vorher hatte ich agpgart als Modul drin.

Wenigstens ist nun der agpgart.ko Fehler weg, nur noch:

```
 modprobe -v fglrx

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko 

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

Das mit dem drm/radeon-Modul hatte ich vorher schon gelesen und ausgeschlossen.

Komischerweise kommen nach dem Kompilieren ohne agpgart warnings:

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_release

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_copy_info

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_free_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_enable

```

seltsam..

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du zufällig ein build.log von der ati-drivers? Hast du nach dem übersetzen des neuen Kernels das fglrx-Modul neu gebaut?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Also, hab in /usr/share/ati ein fglrx-install.log gefunden:

```
[Message] Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.

[Message] Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.

[Message] Kernel Module : Found kernel module build environment, generating kernel module now.

AMD kernel module generator version 2.1

doing Makefile based build for kernel 2.6.x and higher

rm -rf *.c *.h *.o *.ko *.GCC* .??* *.symvers

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/build SUBDIRS=/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

In file included from /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:443:

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drm_proc.h: In Funktion »FGLDRM__vma_info«:

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drm_proc.h:497: Warnung: format »%08lx« erwartet Typ »long unsigned int«, abe$

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In Funktion »KCL_MapPageToPfn«:

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1568: Warnung: Variable »bus_addr« wird nicht verwendet

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.o

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:431:6: Warnung: #warning "ACPI notification wrapping won't work."

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:464:6: Warnung: #warning "ACPI notification wrapping won't work."

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:490:6: Warnung: #warning "ACPI notification wrapping won't work."

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:514:6: Warnung: #warning "ACPI notification wrapping won't work."

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_agp.o

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_debug.o

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_ioctl.o

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_io.o

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_pci.o

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_str.o

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_wait.o

  LD [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4'

build succeeded with return value 0

duplicating results into driver repository...

done.

You must change your working directory to /lib/modules/fglrx

and then call ./make_install.sh in order to install the built module.

- recreating module dependency list

- trying a sample load of the kernel modules

failed.

[Error] Kernel Module : Failed to install compiled kernel module - please consult readme.

```

Das fglrx-Modul hab ich neu gebaut, nachdem ich den Kernel kompiliert habe.

----------

## bbgermany

Das sieht wohl danach aus, als wenn du gar kein neues Kernelmodul gebaut bekommen hast. Da solltest du nochmal ansetzen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie hast du fglrx denn installiert? Manuell per emerge oder als VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" in der make.conf? Du mußt das zweite machen und dann ein emerge -uDN world. Des weiteren, lösche mal alle Module in /lib/modules und installiere sie dann mit make modules_install komplett neu. Und dann schau doch mal in die Dokus für X und ATI, ob du den Kernel passend konfiguriert hast und auch die USE-Flags.

----------

## malisha

fglrx hab ich per VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" in der make.conf installiert.

Danke fuer den Tipp mit /lib/modules, leider gab es dadurch auch keine Verbesserung.

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Doku lesen, habe schon einiges ausprobiert, besonders bzgl. der xorg.conf. Bin nicht so neu unter Gentoo und schreib nicht ins Forum, wenn ich schon beim ersten Fehler nicht mehr weiter komme.

Nicht boese sein, aber wuerde mir wuenschen, dass ihr naeher auf meinen Text eingeht. Wieso z.B. kommen die warnings? Braucht fglrx agpgart-Module? Habe ja eine PCI-e Grafikkarte, die hat kein agp...

Hab dann gelsen, dass man dazu "UseInternalAGPgart" auf yes setzen muss und kein agpgart in den Kernel einbauen soll, aber wenn ich das so mache, aendert das trotzdem nichts.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das war es dann wohl. Du mußt im Kernel agp aktivieren, auch wenn pcie hast. Und wichtig ist auch, dass du den fglrx neu installierst, wenn du an den Einstellungen für den Kernel etwas änderst, weil die beim Installieren abgefragt werden. Und wenn du an der .config was änderst,mußt dann auch sofort denkernel installieren, weil sonst fglrx von falschen Einstellungen ausgeht.

----------

## malisha

Okay, hab jetzt den Kernel mit agp kompiliert, kopiert und den fglrx neu installiert. Und, was soll ich sagen, auch das hat nichts geaendert, selber Fehler wie sonst auch.

----------

## bbgermany

Gib doch bitte endlich mal das build.log von "emerge ati-drivers" zum Besten. Ich denke da werden wir dann den Fehler endlich finden. Ich hatte noch nie solchen Stress mit dem ATI Treiber auf meinen Systemen. Selbst den 9.6+patches und den 9.7+patches hab ich unter 2.6.30 zum Laufen bekommen. 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen.

```

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.30-gentoo-r4

 * 

 * Please note that this driver supports only graphic cards based on

 * r600 chipset and newer.

 * This represent the ATI Radeon HD series at this moment.

 * 

 * If your card is older then usage of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 * as replacement is highly recommended. Rather than staying with

 * old versions of this driver.

 * For migration informations please reffer to:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 * 

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.64...............................................................

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work ...

 * Applying ati-drivers-xen.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/extra

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -j3 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.30-gentoo-r4 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_debug.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:431:6: Warnung: #warning "ACPI notification wrapping won't work."

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:464:6: Warnung: #warning "ACPI notification wrapping won't work."

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:490:6: Warnung: #warning "ACPI notification wrapping won't work."

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.c:514:6: Warnung: #warning "ACPI notification wrapping won't work."

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_ioctl.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:449:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drm_proc.h: In Funktion »FGLDRM__vma_info«:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drm_proc.h:497: Warnung: format »%08lx« erwartet Typ »long unsigned int«, aber Argument 5 hat Typ »phys_addr_t«

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In Funktion »KCL_MapPageToPfn«:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1574: Warnung: Variable »bus_addr« wird nicht verwendet

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_io.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_pci.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_str.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_wait.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4'

 * Building fgl_glxgears ...

In Datei, eingefügt von fgl_glxgears.c:70:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:3744:1: Warnung: »GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3« redefiniert

In Datei, eingefügt von /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2150,

                 von /usr/include/GL/glu.h:38,

                 von fgl_glxgears.c:59:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:7604:1: Warnung: dies ist die Stelle der vorherigen Definition                     [ ok ]

 * Building fglrx_gamma lib ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Building fglrx_gamma util ...                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8

>>> Install ati-drivers-9.8 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

 * ati tree 'lib' -> 'lib' on system

>>> Completed installing ati-drivers-9.8 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/image/

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko

   opt/bin/fglrxinfo

   opt/bin/amdcccle

   opt/bin/atiode

   opt/bin/atiodcli

   opt/bin/aticonfig

   usr/bin/fgl_glxgears

   usr/bin/fglrx_xgamma

   usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

   usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

   usr/lib/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

   usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

   usr/lib/libaticalrt.so

   usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libdri.so

   usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

   usr/lib/libfglrx_tvout.so.1.0

   usr/lib/libatiadlxx.so

   usr/lib/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0

   usr/lib/libaticalcl.so

   usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

   usr/lib/libfglrx_tvout.a

   usr/lib/xorg/modules/esut.a

   usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.a

   usr/lib/libfglrx_dm.a

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

 * QA Notice: The following shared libraries lack a SONAME

 *  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/image/usr/lib/libatiadlxx.so

 *  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/image/usr/lib/libaticalcl.so

 *  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/image/usr/lib/libaticaldd.so

 *  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/image/usr/lib/libaticalrt.so

making executable: usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

 * Removing x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8 from moduledb.

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

 * To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "eselect opengl set ati"

 * To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled "aticonfig"

 * 

 * If you experience unexplained segmentation faults and kernel crashes

 * with this driver and multi-threaded applications such as wine,

 * set UseFastTLS in xorg.conf to either 0 or 1, but not 2.

 * 

 * You will have to source /etc/profile (or logout and back in) for dri

 * to work, unless you previously had ati-drivers installed.

 * If you experience screen corruption with this driver, try putting

 *          Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

 * in the Device Section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8:

 * 

 * Please note that this driver supports only graphic cards based on

 * r600 chipset and newer.

 * This represent the ATI Radeon HD series at this moment.

 * 

 * If your card is older then usage of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 * as replacement is highly recommended. Rather than staying with

 * old versions of this driver.

 * For migration informations please reffer to:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 * To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "eselect opengl set ati"

 * To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled "aticonfig"

 * 

 * If you experience unexplained segmentation faults and kernel crashes

 * with this driver and multi-threaded applications such as wine,

 * set UseFastTLS in xorg.conf to either 0 or 1, but not 2.

 * 

 * You will have to source /etc/profile (or logout and back in) for dri

 * to work, unless you previously had ati-drivers installed.

 * If you experience screen corruption with this driver, try putting

 *          Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

 * in the Device Section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab mir das jetzt noch mal alles durchgelesen, was du gemacht hast. Einen Fehler kann ich keinen feststellen, besonders, weil es ja mit radeon und radeonhd schon ging.

Meine Meinung zum fglrx habe ich ja schon deutlich genug gesagt. Ich denke, der will deinen Rechner nicht. Latop ist immer etwas anders als PC und die Mobile Chips sind nicht identisch mit denen für Desktop PCs. Es gibt genug Fälle, wo das Teil einfach nicht will. Ist für mich der größte Klump, den es für Linux gibt (oder leider geben muss). Aber in radeon und radeonhd sehe ich viel Potentiial, wird halt noch etwas dauern, aber wenn man sieht, was mit KMS usw. passiert, haben AMD Karten mit den freien Treibern die besten Aussichten für die Zukunft. fglrx hat nie gute Tage gehabt und wird sie auch nie mehr erleben. Oder warum bezahlt AMD die Entwicklung von radeonhd bei Novell? 

Ich würde auf einen freien Treiber setzen und der Sache noch etwas Zeit geben. Aber das hilft dir jetzt gerade auch nicht weiter.

----------

## firefly

ich habe das gefühl das du nicht den 2.6.30 er kernel am laufen hast, sondern einen anderen. Oder du hast nach dem ändern der kernel-config und dem übersetzen des kernels vergessen den neuen kernel nach /boot zu kopieren und diesen zu starten.

Was sagt 

```
uname -a
```

----------

## bbgermany

Diesmal scheint der Treiber ja "sauber" durch den Compiler gewandert zu sein. Aber wie firefly schon gesagt hat, hast du den neu übersetzten Kernel auch wirklich gebootet? Was sagt das System dann zu einem Ladeversuch des Kernelmoduls. Wie sieht nach dem Booten deine Modulliste aus (lsmod)?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Danke fuer eure Hilfe

@Klaus Meier: Ich hoffe natuerlich auch auf radeonhd, aber im Moment ist der mit meiner Karte einfach nicht so toll. Es gibt ja einige Bugs unter Ubuntu mit der Karte, z.B. dass es mit mehr als 4GB Ram nicht mehr laeuft, zum Glueck habe ich nur 2   :Wink: 

@firefly:

```
uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Fri Aug 14 12:42:49 GMT 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 7850 Dual-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

30er-Kernel ist gebootet und auch vorher kopiert, hab extra drauf geachtet, da ich schonmal ein Problem hatte, dass nur daher kam, weil ich den Kernel nicht kopiert hatte.

Beim Booten kommt sowas wie "Failed to load module fglrx" und die Modulliste ist komplett leer.

----------

## bbgermany

Ähm, wenn du keine Module geladen hast, hast du denn überhaupt irgendwelche Module die man laden könnte oder kann dein Kernel gar keine Module laden?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Es soll fglrx als einziges Modul geladen werden, sonst nichts, bin gerade erst dabei den PC einzurichten. Der Kernel kann Module laden, hat bei radeonhd vorher auch geklappt und hab an dem Kernel nichts weiter geaendert, ausser drm ausgeschaltet.

----------

## bbgermany

Ich probier das mal heute abend auf meinem System. 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## bbgermany

So nun mal mein Report zu dem Problem. Ich habe ein amd64 System mit einigen ~amd64 Paketen. Ich habe xorg-server-1.6.3 am laufen zusammen mit den ati-drivers-9.8 und Kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r5.

```

walther@apollo ~ $ X -version

X.Org X Server 1.6.3

Release Date: 2009-7-31

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux apollo 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Aug 21 22:01:40 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 21 August 2009  09:53:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

walther@apollo ~ $ dmesg | grep fglrx

[    7.413916] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[    7.427552] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 7747 MBytes.

[    7.427681] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 9442 count: 1

[    7.427907] [fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xc800, size: 0x100

[    7.428045] [fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[    7.428061] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.64.3 [Jul 14 2009] with 1 minors

[   48.314186] [fglrx] DRM MCIL: MCIL_QuerySystemInfo command :4 not implement 

[   48.314257] [fglrx] DRM MCIL: MCIL_QuerySystemInfo command :4 not implement 

[   48.314297] [fglrx] DRM MCIL: MCIL_QuerySystemInfo command :4 not implement 

[   48.314704] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 6129

[   48.979846] [fglrx] Gart USWC size:1279 M.

[   48.979848] [fglrx] Gart cacheable size:508 M.

[   48.979852] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000 

[   48.979854] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fbff000, size:401000 

[   48.979856] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:3fffb000, size:5000 

walther@apollo ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_conditional_render, 

walther@apollo ~ $ dmesg | grep gart

[    0.206681] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

walther@apollo ~ $ lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ipt_MASQUERADE          3200  1 

iptable_nat             5568  1 

nf_nat                 20468  2 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat

nf_conntrack_ipv4      15512  4 iptable_nat,nf_nat

nf_defrag_ipv4          2368  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

xt_state                2464  1 

nf_conntrack           72144  5 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4,xt_state

ipt_REJECT              3328  2 

xt_tcpudp               3456  4 

iptable_filter          3168  1 

ip_tables              16976  2 iptable_nat,iptable_filter

x_tables               22792  6 ipt_MASQUERADE,iptable_nat,xt_state,ipt_REJECT,xt_tcpudp,ip_tables

coretemp                7104  0 

w83627ehf              23952  0 

hwmon_vid               3040  1 w83627ehf

hwmon                   3080  2 coretemp,w83627ehf

snd_pcm_oss            39584  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16544  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3300  0 

snd_seq_oss            28672  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7968  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52608  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7732  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

virtio_pci              6440  0 

virtio_ring             4288  1 virtio_pci

virtio_balloon          5028  0 

virtio                  5476  2 virtio_pci,virtio_balloon

tun                    14048  0 

kvm_intel              47528  0 

kvm                   170400  1 kvm_intel

fglrx                2249932  29 

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     4096  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   254756  1 

snd_hda_intel          27528  1 

snd_hda_codec          68160  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

uvcvideo               57996  0 

videodev               39776  1 uvcvideo

snd_hwdep               8520  1 snd_hda_codec

v4l1_compat            14084  2 uvcvideo,videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    10624  1 videodev

rtl8187                52868  0 

snd_pcm                80904  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

ohci1394               30708  0 

snd_timer              22320  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

i2c_i801                9692  0 

rtc_cmos               11256  0 

i2c_core               25888  1 i2c_i801

snd                    67272  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

eeprom_93cx6            2528  1 rtl8187

ieee1394               90208  1 ohci1394

rng_core                5128  0 

soundcore               8288  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9936  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

walther@apollo ~ $ 

```

Es sollte keine Rolle spielen, ob eine X3xxx oder HD4xxx verbaut ist. Meine Kernelkonfiguration kann man hier einsehen: http://www2.bitch-at-me.com/~walther/config.gz

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Hey,

erstmal danke fuer deine Muehe, Habe soeben einen neuen Kernel gemacht und mich an deiner config in Sachen "Graphics Support" orientiert. Kernel kopiert, ati-drivers reemergt und rebootet. Leider laed das Kernelmodul immernoch nicht, fglrxinfo, moprobe usw. haben dieselben Ausgaben wie vorher.

```
[    2.853235] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[    2.869944] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1896 MBytes.

[    2.870014] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 9598 count: 1

[    2.870192] [fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xd000, size: 0x100

[    2.870342] [fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[    2.870344] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed

[    3.966573] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1896 MBytes.

[    3.966645] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 9598 count: 1

[    3.966821] [fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xd000, size: 0x100

[    3.966956] [fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[    3.966959] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed

[   32.172332] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1896 MBytes.

[   32.172403] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 9598 count: 1

[   32.172578] [fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xd000, size: 0x100

[   32.172715] [fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[   32.172718] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed

 X -version

X.Org X Server 1.6.3

Release Date: 2009-7-31

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Fri Aug 14 12:42:49 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 19 August 2009  10:50:05PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

```

Hat das Problem leider nicht geloest, aber Loesungsvorschlaege sind immer willkommen   :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probier doch mal einen 2.6.28 kernel und damit die aktuelle und die vorherige Version von fglrx. Bei Heise findet man, dass AMD unter Windows für den 9.8 schon einen Hotfix nachgeliefert hat. Wer weiß, was die sich da wieder geleistet haben.  Vielleicht auch einfach mal Ubuntu drauftun, als in eine kleine Extrapartition, dass hat ja den 2.6.28 und installiert ja auf Knopfdruck den fglrx nach.

Ich plane gerade einen neuen Rechner und denke da wegen KMS halt an AMD. Naja, zumindestens läuft es bei dir mit radeon und radeonhd, kernel 2.6.31 soll da ja einige Verbesserungen in bezug auf die neuen Chipsätze bringen.

----------

## bbgermany

 *malisha wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> erstmal danke fuer deine Muehe, Habe soeben einen neuen Kernel gemacht und mich an deiner config in Sachen "Graphics Support" orientiert. Kernel kopiert, ati-drivers reemergt und rebootet. Leider laed das Kernelmodul immernoch nicht, fglrxinfo, moprobe usw. haben dieselben Ausgaben wie vorher.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kannst du mal bitte deine komplette Kernelkonfiguration posten? Und einmal eine komplette dmesg Ausgabe. 

Danke schonmal im voraus.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

@Klaus Meier: Ist natuerlich sehr bloed, wenn man nur wegen den Treibern zwei Kernelversionen zurueck gehen muss. Aber Verbesserungen hoeren sich immer gut an. Wird es den Hotfix vllt auch demnaechst fuer Linux geben? Das mit Ubuntu oder Kernel 2.6.28 werd ich erst probieren, wenn es unter 2.6.30 wirklich keine Moeglichkeit mehr gibt.

@bbgermany: Meine .config findest du unter: http://pastebin.com/f601f5077 und die Komplettausgabe von dmesg unter: http://pastebin.com/f67c417ea

Wollte das nicht ins Forum posten, wegen dem phpbb-Bug bei zuviel Code. 

Hoffe sehr, dass die Angaben weiter helfen.

----------

## bbgermany

Tja, kein Wunder, dass dein fglrx Modul nicht lädt:

```

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

```

Das MUSS raus. Oder du musst die Module per Hand endladen bei jedem Boot. Siehe Zeile 397 von dmesg:

```

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Hatte ich bei jedem Kernel vorher draußen, nur weil es in deiner .config auch stand, wollte ich es mal ausprobieren und habs reingenommen. 

Hatte ja auch schon geschrieben, dass ich radeon/drm ausgeschaltet habe.

----------

## bbgermany

Diese Meldung sagt jedoch was anderes:

```

[   32.172718] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed 

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Okay, habe jetzt nochmal einen neuen Kernel gemacht, wie ich ihn vor deiner.config hatte.

.config: http://pastebin.com/f27bd21b8

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/f5d552def

Ich habe natuerlich den Kernel kopiert und ati-drivers reemergt.

Die Meldungen kommen immer, egal ob ich nun drm als Modul oder nicht im Kernel drin habe. Ich habe deine .config als "Vorlage" genommen, weil es bei dir offensichtlich klappt, obwohl du drm als Modul im Kernel hast. Vorher hatte ich es nicht drin, jetzt auch nicht mehr, das aendert aber nichts an den Ausgaben.

----------

## bbgermany

Dumme Frage, brauchst du SELinux, die e1000e bzw die sky2 Treiber? Und mach mal bitte die agpgart Optionen als Module. Dann bitte für mich einmal "lspci" nachdem du "update-pciids" ausgeführt hast. Und wenn du den Kernel neu übersetzt, dann bitte via: 

```
make clean; make
```

 Dann nochmal die ati-drivers installieren und bitte Booten und nochmal dmesg Ausgabe posten. 

Danke schonmal im voraus.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Ne, die Sachen brauche ich eigentlich nicht, hab den Kernel auch noch nicht perfekt gemacht, ging erstmal um die Grafik. So, hab jetzt die agpgart Optionen als Module, Kernel so uebersetzt, wie du meintest, ati-drivers reemergt und neu gebootet.

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

```

dmesg findest du hier: http://pastebin.com/f2e4ecee3

Nochmal danke   :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

So, ich bin mir fast sicher, dass dein Kernel immernoch das Problem darstellt, da ich gesehen hab, dass trotz deiner Änderung der agpgart Einstellung, der Kernel das Modul nicht läd, sondern direkt im Kernel drin hat. Wie hast du den Kernel denn installiert; via "make install" oder via "cp arch/x86/boot/bzImge /boot/kernel..."?

Außerdem ist die Compiletime genau die gleiche wie vorher!

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Fri Aug 14 12:42:49 GMT 2009

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Hab den Kernel via 

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4
```

 installiert. 

In der .config steht aber diesmal 

```
# Sun Aug 23 20:05:30 2009
```

Die Compiletime ist die gleiche wie vorher, wie bei radeonhd, wie die ganze Zeit schon.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

```
make -j 10 && make -j 10 modules modules_install install
```

 <-- so macht man das, und wenn der kernel mal wirklich kaputt ist, dann wird das ding samt initram und modulen in /lib/modules gelöscht

damit hast du garantiert den aktuellen

warum immer das manuelle Herumkopiere ?

----------

## bbgermany

In dieser Kernelkonfiguration hast du doch agpgart als Modul drin oder? Ist es denn via lsmod geladen?

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make -j 10 && make -j 10 modules modules_install install
> ```
> ...

 

Ich hab das immer so gemacht. Ich hatte noch nie großes Vertrauen in Installskripte. Aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

@kernelOfTruth: Beim manuellen Kopieren hab ich immer die Sicherheit, dass der Kernel wirklich kopiert ist. Sollte man bei deinem Befehl auch haben, aber ist eine Angewohnheit.

@bbgermany: Ja, agpgart ist jetzt als Modul drin, wird aber nicht geladen. Habe es auch in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 hineingeschrieben.

----------

## bbgermany

Und wenn du es mal per Hand lädst, ist es dann geladen oder bekommst du einen Fehler?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Dann kommt die Meldung, dass er das Modul nicht gefunden hat. Bin immernoch sehr skeptisch, was agp angeht, denn ich habe ja eine pcie...

----------

## bbgermany

So und nun bin ich mir sicher, dass du nicht den richtigen Kernel bootest: Was sagt denn:

```
 ls -la /usr/src/linux
```

?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

```
ls -la /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 23. Aug 22:13 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

```

Hab extra nochmal den Link nachgeschaut, nochmal neu gemacht und dann rebootet, damit du mir glaubst, dass ich wirklich nicht den falschen Kernel boote.

----------

## bbgermany

Ok, dann setzen wir hier nochmal an:

```

ls -la /boot

cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

ls -la /lib/modules

```

Bitte die Ausgaben posten. Danke

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

```
 ls -la /boot

insgesamt 3448

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 16. Aug 12:25 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root    4096 18. Aug 22:21 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3514976 23. Aug 20:15 kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

```

```
cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda3

# vim:ft=conf:

```

```
ls -la /lib/modules

insgesamt 12

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 20. Aug 14:22 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 16. Aug 12:34 ..

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 23. Aug 20:16 2.6.30-gentoo-r4

```

Kein Problem   :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

So nu erklär mir mal, warum du root(hd0,0) hast, jedoch deine Rootpartition auf /dev/sda3 ist?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Warum das so ist? 

Schau mal hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/2005.0/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10

"root (hd0,0)          (Angabe, wo sich Ihre /boot-Partition befindet)."

Meine Boot-Partition ist die 1. Partition. Sollte wohl alles richtig sein, da in der Anleitung steht: "root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r1  root=/dev/hda3"

Wenn das falsch ist, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du denn beim Kopieren des Kernel die Boot-Partition gemountet gehabt? Warum steht in deiner menu.lst ein /boot vor dem Kernel?+

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Ja, boot-Partition war gemountet, mache manchmal zur Sicherheit noch ein mount /boot, das mir aber immer sagt:

```
mount: /dev/sda1 ist bereits eingehängt oder /boot wird gerade benutzt

mount: Laut mtab ist /dev/sda1 schon auf /boot eingehängt

```

So haben sie das in der neueren Installationsanleitung auch gemacht: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

"kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5"

----------

## bbgermany

Ok dann mach doch einfach mal "umount /boot" und dann nochmal "mount /boot; mount" und gib mir die Ausgabe der zweiten Befehlsfolge. Danke dir.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

```
mount /boot; mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

```

Bitte   :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

So, nu nochmal den Kernel nach /boot kopieren und neu booten, weil mir ist aufgefallen, dass hier alles andere neben dem Kernel fehlt bei dir:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  ls -la /boot
> ...

 

Das sollte nämlich in etwa so aussehen:

```

walther@apollo / $ ls -la /boot/

insgesamt 15100

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 21. Aug 22:03 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root    4096 18. Mai 21:09 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 17. Jun 2008  .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1760812  7. Jun 01:54 System.map-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1814217 11. Jun 19:25 System.map-2.6.30-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1814507 21. Aug 22:02 System.map-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1  2. Jan 2009  boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 21. Aug 22:03 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3270320  7. Jun 01:54 kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3375600 11. Jun 19:24 kernel-2.6.30-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3380464 21. Aug 22:03 kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

walther@apollo / $ 

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## malisha

Wow, danke fuer deine Hilfe und deine Geduld, es hat tatsaechlich geklappt   :Very Happy: 

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                2012864  28 

ati_agp                 5992  0 

agpgart                26660  2 fglrx,ati_agp

```

```
fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series 

OpenGL version string: 2.1.8870

```

```
 glxgears

47729 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9545.785 FPS

47595 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9518.874 FPS

```

Nur, wie kann das passieren, das alles andere neben dem Kernel fehlt?

----------

## bbgermany

Schau mal in deine /etc/fstab. Dort steht bestimmt für /dev/sda1 noauto als Option. Also wird die Partition beim Booten nicht eingehängt. Die eigene Bootpartition macht in der Hinsicht immer ein gewissen Problem aus. Sie ist auch nicht mehr wirklich nötig. Da du dieses Setup jedoch gewählt hast, solltest du am Besten in der fstab das noauto gegen auto austauschen, dann tritt dieser Fehler nicht wieder auf  :Wink: 

Nun kannst du ja noch ein gelöst vor den Threadtitel setzen  :Smile: 

Und natürlich kein Problem, wir helfen hier alle gerne.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Josef.95

Mein Tipp

Mounte die /boot Partition READ ONLY

/etc/fstab 

```
/dev/sdXX                       /boot           ext2            noatime,ro        1 2
```

Dies hat den Vorteil das du jederzeit lesend auf /boot zugreifen kannst, auch die System.map kann bei bedarf gelesen werden. Bei Schreibzugriffen erhältst  du eine eindeutige Fehlermeldung, dies hätte dir bei diesem Thema zb geholfen..  :Wink: 

Bei einer kernel oder grub Installation mountest du sie dann kurzerhand Read-Write 

```
# mount -o remount,rw /boot
```

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ist der 2.6.31 ja raus und ich bekomme die nächsten Tage die Teile für meinen neuen Computer. Da ist eine 4870 bei. Läuft der fglrx mit dem 2.6.31? Na mal sehen, was radeon und radeonhd so bringen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Nun ist der 2.6.31 ja raus und ich bekomme die nächsten Tage die Teile für meinen neuen Computer. Da ist eine 4870 bei. Läuft der fglrx mit dem 2.6.31? Na mal sehen, was radeon und radeonhd so bringen.

 

ja sicher, geht - sogar mit voller preemption und preemptible rcu

in den foren von phoronix (www.phoronix.com/forums) kursiert eine ebuild, mit dem man die neuste ubuntu-version vom 9.10 catalyst installieren (und ein skript von kano, mit dem man sich ein schoenes paket zum installieren schnueren kann)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Nun ist der 2.6.31 ja raus und ich bekomme die nächsten Tage die Teile für meinen neuen Computer. Da ist eine 4870 bei. Läuft der fglrx mit dem 2.6.31? Na mal sehen, was radeon und radeonhd so bringen. 
> 
> ja sicher, geht - sogar mit voller preemption und preemptible rcu

 

Was ist das denn, dass sagt mir jetzt gar nichts, hatte ja bislang immer nur Nvidia. Klingt erst mal gut, falls die freienTreiber doch noch zu sehr wackeln. Wenn der aktuelle catalyst jetzt gerade mal 2 Wochen gelaufen wäre, dann hätte ich echt die Krise bekommen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Nun ist der 2.6.31 ja raus und ich bekomme die nächsten Tage die Teile für meinen neuen Computer. Da ist eine 4870 bei. Läuft der fglrx mit dem 2.6.31? Na mal sehen, was radeon und radeonhd so bringen. 
> 
> ja sicher, geht - sogar mit voller preemption und preemptible rcu 
> 
> Was ist das denn, dass sagt mir jetzt gar nichts, hatte ja bislang immer nur Nvidia. Klingt erst mal gut, falls die freienTreiber doch noch zu sehr wackeln. Wenn der aktuelle catalyst jetzt gerade mal 2 Wochen gelaufen wäre, dann hätte ich echt die Krise bekommen.

 

beides führt einfach gesagt zu einem flüssigerem und schnellerem Reaktionsverhalten nach Eingaben mit dem Computer   :Wink: 

das trifft sich gut, bis dahin sollten die offenen treiber (mit KMS) soweit sein, dass du damit produktiv Dinge erledigen kannst (mit compiz / kwin und keine "graphical text corruption" bei der Eingabe), wenn du kein compiz / kwin bzw. composited desktop brauchst, reichen auch die offenen treiber ohne KMS (libdrm, x11-drm von agd5f git-Zweig und xf86-video-ati vom r6xx-r7xx-3d git-Zweig)

für 1.) mit KMS: zen-sources

für 2.) ohne KMS: siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-786786.html

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

Bin heute auch wegen dem neuen X-FI Treiber im Kernel auf den .31er umgestiegen und habe eine hd3850 die ich zurzeit mit fglrx nutze... Habe in dem besagten Link (der ja nur zur Forenübersicht führt) gesucht aber kein ebuild oder dergleichen gefunden.

Wäre wer eventuell so nett und würde einen direkten Link darauf geben oder eventuell eine kleine Anleitung der genauen Schritte?

Danke im Vorraus  :Smile: 

EDIT: Habe gerade im changelog des ati-drivers ebuilds gelesen, dass die Versin ati-drivers-8.660 neuer sein soll und den support für .31er kernel beeinhalten soll. Ist das nicht ein wenig paradox das diese Version dann neuer ist als die Version 9.8 in Portage?? Erklärt auch warum diese "tieferen" Versionen noch hard masked sind im Gegensatz zu der 9.8 -.-

----------

## kernelOfTruth

```
emerge --sync && echo ">=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.6" >> /etc/portage/package.mask && emerge =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.660*
```

das sollte es schon gewesen sein   :Wink: 

edit:

na weil portage seit neuerer Zeit der offiziellen Benennung der Catalyst Treiber folgt - bei sabayon ist das großteils immer noch so wie früher:

 *Quote:*   

> 	[K- ] 8.542-r10 ()    /usr/gentoo/overlays/sabayon
> 
> keywords: 
> 
> 	[K- ] 8.552-r2 ()     
> ...

 

----------

## Chris2000

Okay vielen Dank, bin ja am Ende selbst drauf gekommen  :Embarassed: 

Habe nun in dmesg solche Fehler:

```
Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53

Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53

Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53

Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53

Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53

Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53

Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53

Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53

Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53
```

Hatte ich in vorherigen Versionen auch. Und bei Conky(ein systemmonitor) übelste Grafikstörungen. Was könnte das sein?

PS: Beim Splashimage in Grub habe ich auch so eine Art zufällige "Pixelfehler" also kleine schwarze Streifen oder so drauf... Aber NUR dort... Manchmal auch keine... Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## Chris2000

Hat sonst niemand noch eine hd3850 AGP drin?

----------

## Chris2000

Hi nochmal,

Könnte es sogar sein, dass die Graka defekt ist??? Bzw. der Ram?

Habe auch in dem Game "Trackballs" blinkende Elemente, die aufeinmal schwarz-weiss blinken und Linien die Grün und Rot abwechselnd blinken. Aber alle anderen Games wie supertuxkart oder so sind absolut fehlerfrei...

Hatte wer auch mal sowas? Wenn man defekten Ram hat sind diese Fehler doch überall da oder? Karte wird genug gekühlt und ist genug Saft da...

EDIT: Openarena, FreedroidRPG und Alienarena laufen ebenso ohne Fehler... Die Fehler in Grub darf man sich so vorstellen, dass bei dem lila Splashimage ca. immer 1 cm. kurze Striche in schwarz horizontal zu sehen sind... Mit meiner alten Nvidia war das nicht so... Mit anderen Splashes gibts auch andere Farben, mit einem grauen keine Probleme...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Nun ist der 2.6.31 ja raus und ich bekomme die nächsten Tage die Teile für meinen neuen Computer. Da ist eine 4870 bei. Läuft der fglrx mit dem 2.6.31? Na mal sehen, was radeon und radeonhd so bringen. 
> 
> ja sicher, geht - sogar mit voller preemption und preemptible rcu
> 
> in den foren von phoronix (www.phoronix.com/forums) kursiert eine ebuild, mit dem man die neuste ubuntu-version vom 9.10 catalyst installieren (und ein skript von kano, mit dem man sich ein schoenes paket zum installieren schnueren kann)

 

Drei mal kurz gelacht. Habe es gerade versucht und es kommt folgendes:

```
* Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.31-gentoo

 * Kernels newer then 2.6.30 are not supported by this driver

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   ati-drivers-9.9.ebuild, line  195:  Called _check_kernel_config

 *   ati-drivers-9.9.ebuild, line  106:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Downgrade your kernel"

 *  The die message:

 *   Downgrade your kernel
```

Es mag ja sein, dass es da irgendwelche Bastellösungen gibt, aber was AMD da selber abliefert geht jedenfalls nicht. Seit März ging das Teil nicht mit dem aktuellen Kernel. Dann haben sie es ihin bekommen, für genau 2 Wochen ging es mit dem aktuellen Kernel und nun schon wieder nicht. Denke mal, dass ich am Wochenende meinen neuen Rechner mit der ATI in Betrieb nehme, aber da ärgere ich mich lieber mit dem radeon Treiber rum. Und es war ja noch der 9.8, der mit dem 2.6.30 konnte, inzwischen haben wie den 9.9, der kam nach dem 2.6.31 raus. Aber was interessiert das AMD.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

das ist ja auch das, was das ebuild ausgibt  :Wink: 

außerdem ist das die offizielle 9.9 (catalyst vom september), du brauchst aber 9.10 für Ubuntu (vom Oktober (!)):

ati-drivers-9.10_rc1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $ Exp $

EAPI="2"

inherit eutils multilib linux-mod toolchain-funcs versionator

DESCRIPTION="Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ati.com"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

SRC_URI="http://foss.math.aegean.gr/~realnc/fglrx/fglrx-8.660.tar.gz"

IUSE="debug +modules multilib"

LICENSE="AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

SLOT="1"

RDEPEND="

   !x11-drivers/ati-drivers:0

   !x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra

   >=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.7

   sys-power/acpid

   x11-apps/xauth

   >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r7

   x11-libs/libXinerama

   x11-libs/libXrandr

   multilib? ( app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs )

"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   x11-proto/inputproto

   x11-proto/xf86miscproto

   x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

   x11-proto/xineramaproto

"

EMULTILIB_PKG="true"

S="${WORKDIR}"

# QA Silencing

QA_TEXTRELS="

   usr/lib*/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   usr/lib*/libatiadlxx.so

   usr/lib*/xorg/modules/glesx.so

   usr/lib*/libaticaldd.so

   usr/lib*/dri/fglrx_dri.so

"

QA_EXECSTACK="

   opt/bin/atiode

   opt/bin/amdcccle

   usr/lib*/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   usr/lib*/dri/fglrx_dri.so

"

QA_WX_LOAD="

   usr/lib*/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   usr/lib*/dri/fglrx_dri.so

"

QA_PRESTRIPPED="

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/libXvBAW.so.1.0

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/xorg/modules/glesx.so

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/libAMDXvBA.so.1.0

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/libaticaldd.so

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/dri/fglrx_dri.so

"

QA_SONAME="

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/libatiadlxx.so

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/libaticalcl.so

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/libaticaldd.so

   usr/lib\(32\|64\)\?/libaticalrt.so

"

_check_kernel_config() {

   if ! kernel_is 2 6; then

      eerror "You need a 2.6 linux kernel to compile against!"

      die "No 2.6 Kernel found"

   fi

   #if kernel_is ge 2 6 25 && linux_chkconfig_present PREEMPT_RCU; then

   #   eerror "${P} is incompatible with RCU preemption (bug #223281)."

   #   eerror "Please disable it:"

   #   eerror "    CONFIG_PREEMT_RCU=n"

   #   eerror "in /usr/src/linux/.config or"

   #   eerror "    Processor type and features  --->"

   #   eerror "        [ ] Preemptible RCU"

   #   eerror "in the 'menuconfig'"

   #   die "CONFIG_PREEMT_RCU enabled"

   #fi

   # kernel hook checking up latest allowed version

#   if kernel_is ge 2 6 31; then

#      eerror "Kernels newer then 2.6.30 are not supported by this driver"

#      die "Downgrade your kernel"

#   fi

   if ! linux_chkconfig_present MTRR; then

      ewarn "You don't have MTRR support enabled in the kernel."

      ewarn "Direct rendering will not work."

   fi

   if linux_chkconfig_builtin DRM; then

      ewarn "You have DRM support built in to the kernel"

      ewarn "Direct rendering will not work."

   fi

   if ! linux_chkconfig_present AGP && \

      ! linux_chkconfig_present PCIEPORTBUS; then

      ewarn "You don't have AGP and/or PCIe support enabled in the kernel"

      ewarn "Direct rendering will not work."

   fi

   if ! linux_chkconfig_present ACPI; then

      eerror "${P} requires the ACPI support in the kernel"

      eerror "Please enable it:"

      eerror "    CONFIG_ACPI=y"

      eerror "in /usr/src/linux/.config or"

      eerror "    Power management and ACPI options --->"

      eerror "        [*] Power Management support"

      eerror "in the 'menuconfig'"

      die "CONFIG_ACPI disabled"

   fi

   if ! linux_chkconfig_present MAGIC_SYSRQ; then

      eerror "${P} requires the magic SysRq keys in the kernel."

      eerror "Please enable it:"

      eerror "    CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y"

      eerror "in /usr/src/linux/.config or"

      eerror "    Kernel hacking  --->"

      eerror "        [*] Magic SysRq key"

      eerror "in the 'menuconfig'"

      die "CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ disabled"

   fi

   if ! linux_chkconfig_present PCI_MSI; then

      eerror "${P} requires MSI in the kernel."

      eerror "Please enable it:"

      eerror "    CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y"

      eerror "in /usr/src/linux/.config or"

      eerror "    Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->"

      eerror "        [*] Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)"

      eerror "in the kernel config."

      die "CONFIG_PCI_MSI disabled"

   fi

   if linux_chkconfig_present LOCKDEP; then

      eerror "You've enabled LOCKDEP -- lock tracking -- in the kernel."

      eerror "Unfortunately, this option exports the symbol lock_acquire as GPL-only."

      eerror "This prevents ${P} from compiling with an error like this:"

      eerror "FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module fglrx.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'lock_acquire'"

      eerror "Please make sure the following options have been unset:"

      eerror "    Kernel hacking  --->"

      eerror "        [ ] Lock debugging: detect incorrect freeing of live locks"

      eerror "        [ ] Lock debugging: prove locking correctness"

      eerror "        [ ] Lock usage statistics"

      eerror "in 'menuconfig'"

      die "LOCKDEP enabled"

   fi

}

pkg_setup() {

   # Define module dir.

   MODULE_DIR="${S}/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod"

   # xorg folder

   BASE_DIR="${S}/x740"

   # amd64/x86

   if use amd64 ; then

      MY_BASE_DIR="${BASE_DIR}_64a"

      PKG_LIBDIR=lib64

      ARCH_DIR="${S}/arch/x86_64"

   else

      MY_BASE_DIR="${BASE_DIR}"

      PKG_LIBDIR=lib

      ARCH_DIR="${S}/arch/x86"

   fi

   if use modules; then

      MODULE_NAMES="fglrx(video:${S}/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x)"

      BUILD_TARGETS="kmod_build"

      linux-mod_pkg_setup

      BUILD_PARAMS="GCC_VER_MAJ=$(gcc-major-version) KVER=${KV_FULL} KDIR=${KV_DIR}"

      _check_kernel_config

   fi

   elog

   elog "Please note that this driver supports only graphic cards based on"

   elog "r600 chipset and newer."

   elog "This represent the ATI Radeon HD series at this moment."

   elog

   elog "If your card is older then usage of ${CATEGORY}/xf86-video-ati"

   elog "as replacement is highly recommended. Rather than staying with"

   elog "old versions of this driver."

   elog "For migration informations please reffer to:"

   elog "http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml"

   einfo

}

#src_unpack() {

#   # Switching to a standard way to extract the files since otherwise no signature file

#   # would be created

#   local src="${DISTDIR}/${A}"

#   sh "${src}" --extract "${S}"  2&>1 /dev/null

#}

src_prepare() {

   #epatch "${FILESDIR}"/ati-drivers-xen.patch

   # All kernel options for prepare are ment to be in here

   if use modules; then

      # version patches

      # epatch "${FILESDIR}"/kernel/${PV}-*.patch

      if use debug; then

         sed -i '/^#define DRM_DEBUG_CODE/s/0/1/' \

            "${MODULE_DIR}/firegl_public.c" \

            || die "Failed to enable debug output."

      fi

   fi

   # These are the userspace utilities that we also have source for.

   # We rebuild these later.

   rm \

      "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/bin/{fgl_glxgears,fglrx_xgamma} \

      "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR}/libfglrx_gamma* \

      || die "bin rm failed"

   # ACPI fixups

   sed -i \

      -e "s:/var/lib/xdm/authdir/authfiles/:/var/run/xauth/:" \

      -e "s:/var/lib/gdm/:/var/gdm/:" \

      "${S}/common/etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh" \

      || die "sed failed."

   # Since "who" is in coreutils, we're using that one instead of "finger".

   sed -i -e 's:finger:who:' \

      "${S}/common/usr/share/doc/fglrx/examples/etc/acpi/ati-powermode.sh" \

      || die "Replacing 'finger' with 'who' failed."

   # Adjust paths in the script from /usr/X11R6/bin/ to /opt/bin/ and

   # add function to detect default state.

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/ati-powermode-opt-path-2.patch || die "Failed to epatch powermode-opt-path-2.patch"

   cd "${MODULE_DIR}"

   ln -s "${ARCH_DIR}"/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC$(gcc-major-version) \

      || die "symlinking precompiled core failed"

   convert_to_m 2.6.x/Makefile || die "convert_to_m failed"

   # When built with ati's make.sh it defines a bunch of macros if

   # certain .config values are set, falling back to less reliable

   # detection methods if linux/autoconf.h is not available. We

   # simply use the linux/autoconf.h settings directly, bypassing the

   # detection script.

   sed -i -e 's/__SMP__/CONFIG_SMP/' *.c *h || die "SMP sed failed"

   sed -i -e 's/ifdef MODVERSIONS/ifdef CONFIG_MODVERSIONS/' *.c *.h \

      || die "MODVERSIONS sed failed"

   cd "${S}"

   mkdir extra || die "mkdir failed"

   cd extra

   unpack ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz

   sed -i -e 's:include/extensions/extutil.h:X11/extensions/extutil.h:' \

      lib/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_gamma.c || die "include fixup failed"

   # Add a category.

   mv programs/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_xgamma.{man,1} || die "man mv failed"

}

src_compile() {

   use modules && linux-mod_src_compile

   ebegin "Building fgl_glxgears"

   cd "${S}"/extra/fgl_glxgears

   # These extra libs/utils either have an Imakefile that does not

   # work very well without tweaking or a Makefile ignoring CFLAGS

   # and the like. We bypass those.

   # The -DUSE_GLU is needed to compile using nvidia headers

   # according to a comment in ati-drivers-extra-8.33.6.ebuild.

   "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU \

      -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c \

      -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed"

   eend $?

   ebegin "Building fglrx_gamma lib"

   cd "${S}"/extra/lib/fglrx_gamma

   "$(tc-getCC)" -shared -fpic -o libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0 ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} \

      -DXF86MISC -Wl,-soname,libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0 fglrx_gamma.c \

      -lXext || die "fglrx_gamma lib build failed"

   ln -s libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0 libfglrx_gamma.so || die "ln failed"

   ln -s libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0 libfglrx_gamma.so.1 || die "ln failed"

   eend $?

   ebegin "Building fglrx_gamma util"

   cd "${S}"/extra/programs/fglrx_gamma

   "$(tc-getCC)" -o fglrx_xgamma ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} \

      -I../../../common/usr/X11R6/include -L../../lib/fglrx_gamma \

      fglrx_xgamma.c -lm -lfglrx_gamma -lX11 \

      || die "fglrx_gamma util build failed"

   eend $?

}

src_install() {

   use modules && linux-mod_src_install

   # We can do two things here, and neither of them is very nice.

   # For direct rendering libGL has to be able to load one or more

   # dri modules (files ending in _dri.so, like fglrx_dri.so).

   # Gentoo's mesa looks for these files in the location specified by

   # LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH or LIBGL_DRIVERS_DIR, then in the hardcoded

   # location /usr/$(get_libdir)/dri. Ati's libGL does the same

   # thing, but the hardcoded location is /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri

   # on x86 and amd64 32bit, /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri on amd64

   # 64bit. So we can either put the .so files in that (unusual,

   # compared to "normal" mesa libGL) location or set

   # LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH. We currently do the latter. See also bug

   # 101539.

   # The problem with this approach is that LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH

   # *overrides* the default hardcoded location, it does not extend

   # it. So if ati-drivers is merged but a non-ati libGL is selected

   # and its hardcoded path does not match our LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH

   # (because it changed in a newer mesa or because it was compiled

   # for a different set of multilib abis than we are) stuff breaks.

   # We create one file per ABI to work with "native" multilib, see

   # below.

   echo "COLON_SEPARATED=LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH" > "${T}/03ati-colon-sep"

   doenvd "${T}/03ati-colon-sep" || die

   # All libraries that we have a 32 bit and 64 bit version of on

   # amd64 are installed in src_install-libs. Everything else

   # (including libraries only available in native 64bit on amd64)

   # goes in here.

   # There used to be some code here that tried to detect running

   # under a "native multilib" portage ((precursor of)

   # http://dev.gentoo.org/~kanaka/auto-multilib/). I removed that, it

   # should just work (only doing some duplicate work). --marienz

   if has_multilib_profile; then

      local OABI=${ABI}

      for ABI in $(get_install_abis); do

         src_install-libs

      done

      ABI=${OABI}

      unset OABI

   else

      src_install-libs

   fi

   # This is sorted by the order the files occur in the source tree.

   # X modules.

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/xorg/modules/drivers

   doexe "${MY_BASE_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR}/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so || die

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/xorg/modules/linux

   doexe "${MY_BASE_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR}/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so || die

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/xorg/modules

   doexe "${MY_BASE_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR}/modules/{esut.a,glesx.so,amdxmm.so} || die

   # Arch-specific files.

   # (s)bin.

   into /opt

   dosbin "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/sbin/atieventsd || die

   # We cleaned out the compilable stuff in src_unpack

   dobin "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/bin/* || die

   # lib.

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)

   # Everything except for the libGL.so installed in src_install-libs.

   doexe $(find "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR} \

      -maxdepth 1 -type f -name '*.so*' -not -name 'libGL.so*')

   insinto /usr/$(get_libdir)

   doins $(find "${ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${PKG_LIBDIR} \

      -maxdepth 1 -type f -not -name '*.so*')

   # Common files.

   # etc.

   insinto /etc/ati

   # Everything except for the authatieventsd.sh script.

   doins common/etc/ati/{logo*,control,atiogl.xml,signature,amdpcsdb.default}

   insopts -m0755

   doins common/etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh || die

   # include.

   insinto /usr

   doins -r common/usr/include || die

   insinto /usr/include/X11/extensions

   doins common/usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h || die

   # Just the atigetsysteminfo.sh script.

   into /usr

   dosbin common/usr/sbin/* || die

   # data files for the control panel.

   insinto /usr/share

   doins -r common/usr/share/ati || die

   insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

   doins common/usr/share/icons/ccc_{large,small}.xpm || die

   make_desktop_entry amdcccle 'ATI Catalyst Control Center' \

      ccc_large System

   # doc.

   dohtml -r common/usr/share/doc/fglrx || die

   doman common/usr/share/man/man8/atieventsd.8 || die

   pushd common/usr/share/doc/fglrx/examples/etc/acpi > /dev/null

   exeinto /etc/acpi

   doexe ati-powermode.sh || die

   insinto /etc/acpi/events

   doins events/* || die

   popd > /dev/null

   # Done with the "source" tree. Install tools we rebuilt:

   dobin extra/fgl_glxgears/fgl_glxgears || die

   newdoc extra/fgl_glxgears/README README.fgl_glxgears || die

   dolib extra/lib/fglrx_gamma/*so* || die

   newdoc extra/lib/fglrx_gamma/README README.libfglrx_gamma || die

   dobin extra/programs/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_xgamma || die

   doman extra/programs/fglrx_gamma/fglrx_xgamma.1 || die

   newdoc extra/programs/fglrx_gamma/README README.fglrx_gamma || die

   # Gentoo-specific stuff:

   newinitd "${FILESDIR}"/atieventsd.init atieventsd \

      || die "Failed to install atieventsd.init.d"

   echo 'ATIEVENTSDOPTS=""' > "${T}"/atieventsd.conf

   newconfd "${T}"/atieventsd.conf atieventsd || die

}

src_install-libs() {

   if [[ "${ABI}" == "amd64" ]]; then

      local EX_BASE_DIR="${BASE_DIR}_64a"

      local pkglibdir=lib64

      local MY_ARCH_DIR="${S}/arch/x86_64"

   else

      local EX_BASE_DIR="${BASE_DIR}"

      local pkglibdir=lib

      local MY_ARCH_DIR="${S}/arch/x86"

   fi

   einfo "ati tree '${pkglibdir}' -> '$(get_libdir)' on system"

   local ATI_ROOT=/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/ati

   # To make sure we do not miss a spot when these change.

   local libmajor=1 libminor=2

   local libver=${libmajor}.${libminor}

   # The GLX libraries

   # (yes, this really is "lib" even on amd64/multilib --marienz)

   exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/lib

   doexe "${MY_ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/libGL.so.${libver} || die

   dosym libGL.so.${libver} ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so.${libmajor} || die

   dosym libGL.so.${libver} ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so || die

   exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/extensions

   doexe "${EX_BASE_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/extensions/* || die

   # DRI modules, installed into the path used by recent versions of mesa.

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/dri

   doexe "${MY_ARCH_DIR}"/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so || die

   # AMD Cal libraries

   exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)

   doexe "${MY_ARCH_DIR}"/usr/${pkglibdir}/*.so || die

   # warn about removal of .la file

   # WILL BE NEEDED IN FUTURE

   #if [[ -e ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la ]]; then

   #   ewarn "Since this version the libGL.la is not installed"

   #   ewarn "For fixing this issues please take look on:"

   #   ewarn "  dev-util/lafilefixer"

   #   ewarn "This step is needed because the libGL.la is going"

   #   ewarn "to be removed by newer versions of the media-libs/mesa"

   #fi

   # Make up a libGL.la. Ati does not provide one, but mesa does. If

   # a (libtool-based) libfoo is built with libGL.la present a

   # reference to it is put into libfoo.la, and compiling

   # (libtool-based) things that link too libfoo.la will complain if

   # libGL.la disappears. So if we do not make up a libGL.la

   # switching between mesa and ati becomes painful.

   local revision=$(printf '%d%02d%02d' $(get_version_components))

   sed -e "s:\${libmajor}:${libmajor}:g" \

      -e "s:\${libminor}:${libminor}:g" \

      -e "s:\${libdir}:$(get_libdir):g" \

      -e "s:\${revision}:${revision}:g" \

      "${FILESDIR}"/libGL.la.in > "${D}"/${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la \

      || die "sed failed to make libGL.la"

   local envname="${T}"/04ati-dri-path

   if [[ -n ${ABI} ]]; then

      envname="${envname}-${ABI}"

   fi

   echo "LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/$(get_libdir)/dri" > "${envname}"

   doenvd "${envname}" || die

}

pkg_postinst() {

   elog "To switch to ATI OpenGL, run \"eselect opengl set ati\""

   elog "To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled \"aticonfig\""

   elog

   elog "If you experience unexplained segmentation faults and kernel crashes"

   elog "with this driver and multi-threaded applications such as wine,"

   elog "set UseFastTLS in xorg.conf to either 0 or 1, but not 2."

   elog

   elog "You will have to source /etc/profile (or logout and back in) for dri"

   elog "to work, unless you previously had ati-drivers installed."

   # Workaroud screen corruption

   ewarn "If you experience screen corruption with this driver, try putting"

   ewarn '         Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"'

   ewarn "in the Device Section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf."

   use modules && linux-mod_pkg_postinst

   "${ROOT}"/usr/bin/eselect opengl set --use-old ati

}

pkg_preinst() {

   use modules && linux-mod_pkg_preinst

}

pkg_prerm() {

   "${ROOT}"/usr/bin/eselect opengl set --use-old xorg-x11

}

pkg_postrm() {

   use modules && linux-mod_pkg_postrm

   "${ROOT}"/usr/bin/eselect opengl set --use-old xorg-x11

}
```

----------

## Chris2000

Ich dumpe nochmal, wäre toll wenn mir wenigstens wer einen tipp geben könnte...

Grub ist ja noch treiberlos oder? Bzw. Vesa?

Karte hat glaube ich Vesa 3.0 unterstützung...

@Klaus Meier

Ich habe jetzt aus Empfehlung von wem hier ati-drivers-8.660 emergt. Klappt wunderbar mit dem .31 Kernel.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Ich dumpe nochmal, wäre toll wenn mir wenigstens wer einen tipp geben könnte...
> 
> Grub ist ja noch treiberlos oder? Bzw. Vesa?
> 
> Karte hat glaube ich Vesa 3.0 unterstützung...
> ...

 

++

das ist der gleiche treiber, den ich auch gepostet habe nur mit anderer bezeichnung,

falls 2.6.31 nicht geht bzw. vom ebuild geblockt wird, einfach die korrespondierenden zeilen auskommentieren und nochmals versuchen (ich glaub 9.9 soll auch mit 2.6.31 laufen wobei 8.660 meiner Meinung nach etwas funktionsreicher und stabiler zu sein scheint)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Werde es am Wochenende mal testen. Danke für die guten Tips.

----------

## malisha

Hey, 

habe dasselbe Problem wie Chris2000. Besonders auffällig ist, dass xscreensaver nach ca. 5 Minuten fast immer hängen bleibt. Das bedeutet, dass man nur das stehende Bild des Bildschirmschoners sehen kann. Man kann dann zwar manchmal noch auf eine andere Konsole wechseln, aber selten ist es auch so, dass man nur noch die Chance hat, den Rechner auszustellen und neu zu booten.

Könnte ja sein, dass das Ganze ein Treiberproblem ist, also der fglrx Probleme mit der Performance hat, aber das wäre natürlich schlecht.

Lg, malisha

----------

## Chris2000

Hey!

Ja genau, hab genau das gleiche Problem... Wechseln auf andere Konsole und dann wieder in F7 bringt dann wieder den unlock Diaglog von Xscreensaver zum Vorschein... Aber wieso kann mir keiner sagen was das für Pixelfehler beim Grubsplash sind???

Man ist doch nicht normal....! Treiberproblem?? Obwohl kein Treiber geladen? Graka defekt? Warum dann sonst nirgens keine solchen Fehler??? Bei dem Game Trackballs habe ich blinkende Felder... Liegts am Treiber? Warum dann keine Fehler bei anderen Games?

Schreib bitte mal was dazu...   :Mad: 

----------

## Chris2000

*bump*

Glaube mein neuer Beruf wird Alleinunterhalter...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> *bump*
> 
> Glaube mein neuer Beruf wird Alleinunterhalter...  

 

Moin Chris,

bei mir in der xorg.conf steht zwar viel Zeug drin, aber vielleicht werden dadurch die Probleme behoben,

weiters würd ich den 8.660 verwenden (vorausgesetzt du hast eine Karte, die neu genug ist):

so und jetzt viel Glück !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> # The Identifier line must be present
> ...

 

----------

## Chris2000

Hi kernelOfTruth,

Danke für deine Beteiligung!

Habe alle Dinge in deiner Config ausprobiert doch es gab keinerlei Veränderung... Egal in welcher Kombination...

Aber wenn es eine Treibersache wäre, dann hätte ich ja im Grubsplash keine Fehler... Aber andererseits auch nicht eigendlich sonst alles Fehlerfrei was nicht immer durch den verbuggten TReiber kaputt waere wie z.B. Conky wo ich nur die farbigen Leisten sehe und keine Schrift... Immer gleich...

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

So... dummer Zufall das Conky Problem habe ich jetzt beseitigt... Kurz vor Austausch der Grafikkarte habe ich wohl conky geupdated und das hat wohl xftalpha oder wie es heisst in der config von nun an richtig interpretiert -.-

Also habe ich jetzt rausgenommen und das klappt... Hatte es früher drinn zum testen hat aber nie geklappt -.-

Jetzt bleiben eigendlich nur noch die Pixelfehler im Grubsplash...

Ideen?

----------

## Chris2000

*Nocheinmal auf mich aufmerksam mache*

Ist die Graka nun Schrott oder nicht???

Wenn ja wieso nur in Grub Pixelfehler??

----------

## Chris2000

Leute... Komme mir langsam richtig blöde vor -.-

Habe beim vorletzten Post 20 Tage abgewartet ob jemand antwortet und jetzt schreibt auch niemand etwas...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> *Nocheinmal auf mich aufmerksam mache*
> 
> Ist die Graka nun Schrott oder nicht???
> 
> Wenn ja wieso nur in Grub Pixelfehler??

 

also wenn das nur beim splash-image auftaucht probier mal ein anderes splash aus, ob es dann auch auftaucht,

hast du es schon ohne splash versucht ?

wenn es nur mit grub-splashes geschieht würde ich mich nicht weiter daran stören  :Wink: 

andernfalls kannst du ja mal bei phoronix.com und deren foren dich an die entwickler von AMD wenden, ob die eine Ahnung haben was das sein könnte (besonders AMD's John Bridgman der kann wohl auch die Ingenieure fragen, wenn es sein muss)

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

cool dass du mir antwortest  :Smile: 

Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass wenn ich den PC hochfahre (Gentoo boote) und dann runterfahre, dann den PC wieder einschalte keine Pixelfehler in Grub sind...

Resete ich nun oder stelle in Grub aus (powerknopf) und dann wieder PC ein sind die Fehler wieder da... Es sind schwarze kleine streifen ca. alle 1 cm lang auch faellt mir vom Bildübergang vom Bios-Splash zum 2. immer ein flackern (mit leichtem weissen Streifen) auf und dann beim umschalten zu Grub auch...

Die Sache mit dem vorher booten und runterfahren dann keine Fehler ist immer reproduzierbar... Oft aber sind die Fehler auch nicht da wenn ich den PC einfach nach lange Zeit einschalte...

Anderes Splash zieht nicht... Ohne klappts aber ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache. Fehler sehen in etwa so aus...

********************

*****-****-******-***

--******-****-*****-*

**-*****-******-*****

******-*****-*****-**

********************

* = Bild

- = Streifen

Sind auch nie anderherum bzw. größer oder so... Immer gleiches Muster... Nur an anderen Positionen und in der Anzahl variabel. Wenn ich dann in Grub mit den Pfeiltasten über einen Auswahldialog gehe über dem die Fehler sind gehen sie meist weg bzw. wird der Streifen weiss - Wenn ich den Punkt markiert habe ist da auch nichts mehr...

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

Bevor ich aber AMD verrückt mache, könnte es nicht sein, dass die Graka kaputt ist? Oder wären da noch wenigstens manchmal andere Muster oder sonst das Problem bei anderen Apps?

----------

## Chris2000

Hallo antworte mir doch noch einer schnell  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Hallo antworte mir doch noch einer schnell 

 

da es sich wohl um ein ATI-/AMD-spezifisches Problem handelt, registrier dich doch bei phoronix und setz dich mal mit den Programmierern bzw. AMD's John Bridgman in Kontakt,

evtl. wissen die da mehr   :Idea: 

da ist die chance auch höher, dass andere user mit der gleichen karte ähnliche / identische probleme haben

----------

## Michielhimself

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Hallo antworte mir doch noch einer schnell 

 

Ich habe auch eine HD3850 AGP graka (HIS IceQ Turbo Overclocked edition) und habe bereits mit Catalyst 9-12 auch diese fehlermeldung in dmesg:

```
Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 53
```

Habe noch keine lösung entdeckt, deswegen zurück nach Catalyst 9-11 gegangen -> werkt.

-edit- bin Ubuntu 8.04 benützer, habe keine Gentoo installiert doch fand diese berichte bei's Googlen nach die fehlermeldung.

---

Sorry for my bad German -> Dutch   :Wink: 

----------

